# Trigano Tribute 650 Spare Wheel!



## 105062 (Jun 10, 2007)

Great, at long last and following further delays because of the floods my Tribute 650 has arrived and is sitting on my driveway  overshooting its delivery date by nearly 3 months :x 

One question I have this evening : do any of you Tribute owners have any of the following kit please ?

A spare wheel
A jack
A temp repair and inflator kit

if so where are they hidden ?  

Ta
Paul


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

Hi
No replies yet from 650 owners, so, my 550 has a spare wheel slung under the van at the back.
The jack and tools are under the passenger seat so I am informed, though I have yet to access them.
HTH
Paul


----------



## 105062 (Jun 10, 2007)

Many Thanks Oldenstar, thanks for that info they are in the same place on the 650. Just jacked down the wheel to go through the process, quite a cleaver system for lowering the wheel.

The tools and jack under the seat explain a rattle from that area, there is an adapter plate and wheel bolts to fit the steel spare wheel in place of the alloys, they are all together in a plastic bag. I have now wrapped everything in an old t-shirt to stop them rattling which will double up as something to wipe my hands on incase I end up ever changing a wheel and not using the breakdown firm.
Thanks again
Paul


----------



## LAZZA (Oct 28, 2006)

*TRIBUTE 650 KIT*

Hi all
Pleased a few more people are now getting their new Tibutes,we have had our 650 for about 5 weeks and like you i thought it would never come but its been well worth the wait.We make the bed up as 2 singles and have found them to be very comfortable,everything works as it should , we hav'nt had a problem with storage and the van drives great.We have booked a couple of rallies with M.H.F so hopefully we will be able to put faces to names!If you have any questions regarding the van,i will try and help but i think half the fun is exploring it for yourself,i could'nt find the jack either! CHEERS LAZZA.


----------



## 103763 (Apr 5, 2007)

Apparently we are due to get our 550 next weekend according to Autotrail....fingers crossed but I won't hold my breath. Just a shame we've been missing out on all the great weather


----------



## 105109 (Jun 11, 2007)

*spare wheel*

We didn't get told how to access the spare wheel when collecting 550 today. From reading the posts, I know where it is. Because we have a tow bar fitted and the spare wheel is behind that, perhaps access will not be so easy.

How is the wheel removed please>?

Thanks,
Jacobite


----------



## LAZZA (Oct 28, 2006)

*spare wheel*

HI again jacobite
regarding removing the spare wheel.When you have lowered the wheel to the ground,carry on winding to give some slack in the cable.then tilt the hanger to enable the hanger to be removed through the center of the wheel,as the hanger has two flats on it so it will go through the hole.
Cheers lazza :lol:


----------



## 105109 (Jun 11, 2007)

*spare wheel*

Hi Lazza,

always assuming you can loer the spare wheel first?

Jacobite


----------



## LAZZA (Oct 28, 2006)

*spare wheel*

Morning Jacobite
Sorry i thought you had found how to drop the wheel!Right the tool kit is in a box under the passenger seat.Remove the front plastic cover,it just pulls down and the box slides foward,you will find a handle with a hexagon bar fitted to the end.Open the rear doors and you will see a row of screws that hold the bumper on,in between two screws on R/H side you will see a plastic plug,remove this and put the handle in to wind down the wheel.
Cheers lazza


----------



## 105109 (Jun 11, 2007)

*spare wheel*

Thanks lazza,

OH can have a look at that later on. That really should have been shown/explained to us at handover.

Jacobite


----------

